
Chip wars: China, America and silicon supremacy - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2018/12/01/chip-wars-china-america-and-silicon-supremacy
======
godelmachine
Related -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18566526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18566526)

